# New 2nd gen Core i3 PC



## csoty (Apr 28, 2011)

My friend want to build a new comp.

These are the specs:
Intel Core i3-2100
Palit GTS 450 1GB DDR5
ECS H61H2-M2 mATX
4GB RAM
Are ECS mobos good or they arent?
And what psu will be needed?


----------



## Markgg88 (Jan 7, 2011)

ECS aren't anything to write home about, I would go with Asus or Gigabyte.

EVGA or Asus would be a better choice for the video card brand.

This PSU would be good:Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

ECS are lower tier Mobo's.
EVGA-Asus0Gigabyte-MSI are better choices for an Nvidia chipped GPU.
550W minimum PSU. The 650W are the same price.

XFX P1-650X-CAH9 650W v2.2 $89: Newegg.com - XFX P1-650X-CAH9 650W ATX12V v2.2 / ESP12V v2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply

CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 $90: Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply


----------



## csoty (Apr 28, 2011)

It will be used to play gta 4 mp, metro 2033, grid, couter-strike source, source engine based games, lineage 2. So its not a problem if the mobo is low tier. If it is reliable then it is good. Videocard brand is good enough i think. Its cheap and I can get it.
So this comp wont be used for hardcore gaming.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

All I remember about ECS is they once made a 775 motherboard that was 16$ retail. Even an asrock board would be better then ecs and they're pretty bad too.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

csoty said:


> If it is reliable then it is good. Videocard brand is good enough i think. Its cheap and I can get it.
> So this comp wont be used for hardcore gaming.


Lower tier= lower quality= not reliable.
For about $12 more-ASUS P8H61-M LE/CSM: Newegg.com - ASUS P8H61-M LE/CSM (REV 3.0) LGA 1155 Intel H61 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard


----------

